# Fake rock wall build



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

First post, i'm currently building a fake rock enclosure for my Leo, just finished the grouting. The plan is to paint it next, i was thinking of sealing the paint with clear water based varnish, will this be ok to use?
The next contentious point is that im planning on covering the rocks with sand using PVA glue, is the PVA ok to use and what sand should i use? My initial idea was to use calci sand, but im not too keen on the idea.
Any help would be brilliant, i will post some pics when im finished.:notworthy:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There's no point painting and varnishing if you're then going to cover in sand?

Unless the rocks are different from the background?


Have a look at this thread 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/885094-another-fake-rock-build-realistic.html

For how I sealed my painted rock (and others ideas of what I could have done instead)

and this thread for a varnish/sand covered rock build

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/121491-fake-rock-build-beardy-viv.html


:2thumb:


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

The second link has given me some ideas, im going to paint the inside of the cave and do the sand/ varnish idea for the most of it, still, would like a definate answer for what sand is safe to use in case i cant get bird sand.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

harry136 said:


> The second link has given me some ideas, im going to paint the inside of the cave and do the sand/ varnish idea for the most of it, still, would like a definate answer for what sand is safe to use in case i cant get bird sand.



You'll be able to get bird sand - EVERY petshop in the country will sell it!


However, if for some reason, all your locals are out then play sand for kids sand pits is fine as is sharp building sand (although the building sand is sold wet and will need a through drying and is also much redder).

Do not use any of the commercial 'reptile sands' unless you are a millionaire! They are ludicrously expensive.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

thankyou very much, i will post pics when im finished i reckon my leo will be going in on friday.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you thought of attaching it with either epoxy resin or aquarium silicone. We use these all the time in the phib section, seals and glues all in one go.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Finished the build, looks stunning. Ive used varnish to seal the sand, only problem is its taking ages to dry! As for using varnish to stick down the sand, its a pants idea, use pva then seal with varnish. Once fully dry, how long should i give before putting the little one in?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!

:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bothrops said:


> There's no point painting and varnishing if you're then going to cover in sand?
> 
> Unless the rocks are different from the background?
> 
> ...


Love your beardy build (I must have missed that one) (takes note for moving onto the gecko enclosure)

I am doing something similar for my water dragons at the minute, only instead of sand being varnished onto the background it will be a thin layer of cocosoil mainly to help hold in a bit more moisture and keep a good humidity level (I done for my female iggy earlier this year and it holds the humidity in great for me) I suppose the sand could be sprinkled on just for an "rocky deserty effect" but tbh if that was the case I would just do a sand like background altogether.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/889875-bexzini-promised-wd-viv.html


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

I only used the varnish to seal the sand. As for the pic, im not sure how to attach it as the attach pic only asks for a url.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

harry136 said:


> I only used the varnish to seal the sand. As for the pic, im not sure how to attach it as the attach pic only asks for a url.


Here you go mate 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Pics


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

harry136 said:


> Pics
> 7891b01e.jpg picture by harry2136 - Photobucket
> 
> 7891b01e.jpg picture by harry2136 - Photobucket
> ...


I think it looks good as it is:blush:
Lucky gecko.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

The only thing thats going in is a piece of driftwood plus a rock and the usual dishes.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks good!

(I've edited the post to show the pics. In future use the code that has


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

And this is the lttle one that is moving in next weekend when the fumes have cleared and the varnish has cured


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Due to the viv still smelling strongly of paint after 2 months! I came to a descision and ripped out the interior and then bought a resin backround from aqua-maniac. Taken me all weekend to finish the viv, will post pics when i fill the viv next weekend.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

As promised, pics of the new viv interior. If you are going to buy a resin background, give it 1/2 in excess on the dimensions, as i measured it exact, got what i wanted, but found it didnt fit due to the cilps on the rear and some lumps and bumps which resulted in a day of tweaking.


----------

